# What Should I Expect In Meaford?



## Pte Cowden (3 Mar 2005)

Yeah, so I'm half way through my BMQ right now, and we'll be going up to Meaford soon as well as in the summer for the SQ.

I was wondering what i should expect it to be like training in Meaford, is it fun, i heard it's a messed up place. but what are the chances i'd come out of there hating every inch of it?

I'm loving the course right now, it's fun as hell and i can't wait to get out on the feild. I'm just curious as to what training will be like there, that's all.

Thanks


----------



## MikeM (4 Mar 2005)

Do a quick search on the subject of Meaford for some extra info 

The training area used to be an old tank training area, so there is ruts EVERYWHERE, so make sure you stay sharp out there and protect your ankles as much as you can.

Don't walk on any grass, unless instructed by your staff.

The weather is insane, cold one minute, hot the next, raining the next, hailing shortly after, and back to sunshine.

Good luck trying to dig a trench through all the clay and limestone.

I don't know if you'll come out hating it, but you will not enjoy patrols in the training area if you mess up your ankles, because the tank ruts are a real bitch. 

Just a few tips and observations, good luck!


----------



## meaf0rdm0 (4 Mar 2005)

bring a car if you can on your off time the town of meaford is about 15 km from the town and about 30km from owen sound which is the nearset bars or movie or mall or basically anything the training is good lots of patrolling stuff not to bad fibua site i think there is four buildings good  fishing if you are into that hope this helps you out meaford is either you love it or you hate it kind of a base i was posted there for 5 yrs and i enjoyed it, it was quiet place, just do what you are told when you are told and everything should be fine


----------



## RossF (4 Mar 2005)

I was fishing with my Grandpa in Meaford not too long ago..kept hearing tanks shooting, at least I think they were tanks..


----------



## arty4life392 (4 Mar 2005)

Meaford of the Meaf as it is so affectionetly known as through out the reserves is what some deem as the hell mouth of Ontario.  Its a training area in which the artillery cannot shot past 10 pm or higher then charge 3 i beleive because it disturbs the neighbouring farms, for infatry it is a good place to train however if you are in or neer the mess never walk on the grass you will be crucified by the DSM for doing so. and it is in the middle of no-where so a PMV would be beneficial for you.


----------



## Pte Cowden (4 Mar 2005)

Thanks guys, it's good to know that information before i head up there.

Sounds like alot of fun actually, haha or maybe i'm just crazy  :-\


----------



## Gayson (7 Mar 2005)

I had a good summer at the 'Furd.

Make sure you bring a car, or make friends with someone who has one.  Use that car to get to Wake Fest at Wasaga.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (7 Mar 2005)

Its a great place for training

just watch out for the old tank ruts in the field, you can really twist an ankle out there easily. 

And enjoy the clay when digging your trenches.


----------



## MikeM (7 Mar 2005)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> I had a good summer at the 'Furd.
> 
> Make sure you bring a car, or make friends with someone who has one. Use that car to get to Wake Fest at Wasaga.



It's Wake Stock  And yes... definetly take the man's advice and get yourself to Wake Stock!!


----------



## Block 1 (7 Mar 2005)

What you can expect in Meaford, is lots of good Army training. Lost of weapons drills and basic Army entry training at the SQ level. And yes you are a long way from any real populated areas. The quite hamlet of Meaford is 11.5 km from the base, it's a bit of a retirement village. Owen sound is around 23 km from the main gate and somewhat larger them Meaford. Lots to do if your on course here. The staff will keep you working most of the day and night. My recommendation to you is to get your self into the course 100%,  and hang on.  And yes if you walk on the grass and the DSM will seek you out and ensure you know why we have sidewalks. But just about every base has that policy.    Just remember "'Soliders First"  :soldier:


----------



## Meridian (7 Mar 2005)

Whats the story on the grass? Did they re-sod and blow budget on it or somethng?


(I know, so many comments on my choices of words, but..)


----------



## 48Highlander (7 Mar 2005)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Whats the story on the grass? Did they re-sod and blow budget on it or somethng?



Not sure, but the DSM is famous for his grass speech.  "Stay off the parade square!  It's mine!  And...and..stay off the greass!  That's mine too!"


----------



## teltech (7 Mar 2005)

DSMs need to easily pick people for cigarette butt duties. Besides, the only fresh sod here is on the soccer field - which I can't use since I'll be posted!


----------



## teltech (7 Mar 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> And...and..stay off the greass! That's mine too!"


Yeah - it can be quite greassy ;D
As for travel - for God's sake BRING A CAR! Entertainment isn't the first thing that comes to mind for here (having only been here for 2 1/2 years). And if you do, avoid the main road to the highway from 0715-0730 and 1555 and 1615


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Mar 2005)

Lots of tank ruts, unpredictable weather no matter what time of year.  You will for ever hate Warner Hill (at least I think thats what it is called). A car is a must but be warned the locals are not always very friendly to army folks (the men in the bars anyways), especially during the summer months when all the reserve courses are going on and the population of the base increases dramatically.  The Weight Room in the gym is fairly decent with modern equiment (I think it is only like 4 years old).  Oh yeah legal drinking age is 19 and THEY DO ENFORCE IT.  

have fun.


----------



## RossF (7 Mar 2005)

Lucky for me if/when I end up going to Meaford my Grandpa lives there. In case I need somewhere to go, or something do to he'd always be willing to fish. I guess it beats having no contacts near there...


----------



## Gayson (7 Mar 2005)

Wasaga beach is a mere 30 min drive away.  Every weekend that beach is a party.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (7 Mar 2005)

I enjoyed my three years at Meaford and I hope that you will enjoy your training.   I felt that the training centre ran its courses very well at the instructor level and the whole organization had a very good approach.   I havn't been there in three years but I am sure that it is still checked out.   

Meaford itself is a quiet town but you will probably see very little of it.   The weather is strange (but don't worry, if you don't like it wait five minutes, it'll change).   I always enjoyed the views of the escarpment, however, and the base has some history to it.   Do watch out for the ruts.   We tried to use a farm discer to even them out but I figure that they will always be there.   Watch where you run in the    field and don't sleep in the poison ivy!   It can be very hard to dig.   We would bring in backhoes for the courses to get the holes started (I'm a tanker so I like to use big machines whenever possible) but be prepared to dig!

I learned to sleep lightly at home if I was the Duty Officer on the first Friday night that a QL3 course had off of CB (confined to barracks).   I received several 3 am phone calls due to our guys being in the care of the Owen Sound police or the hospital.

Good luck with your training,

2B


----------



## foerestedwarrior (8 Mar 2005)

Meaford has recieved some new realestate, in the form of. A building(under construction) for instructors(single quarters), better for preping for class and the such. A movie theater(not sure of size of state of contruction. A new FIBUA building for simunition, 100% wired for video and such. All buildings of the FIB site are now wired with video and other gadgets(not just eh one big building).

There was a huge injection of cash into the base, and the new base CMD used it all fairly well so I was told, I will wait to see how ti all turns out.


----------



## DSB (8 Mar 2005)

I spent a couple summers in Meaford and have also been up there for weekend training exercises.  My favourite times were working in the MIR.

The training area is not huge.  After a while you can get a good feel for layout.  Which is nice if you drive an Amb but might suck if your trying to do some serious training.  

The base is neat and clean, some people feel its a touch tight.  I like that aspect.  Students are student and staff are staff.  There can be a nice professional vibe about the place.  

The base has some really nice private spots, a camp ground, vales point, nice running trails.  Its close enough to Toronto to go home on the weekends, (for me anyway).  Owen Sound is nice.  Some local water falls, National parks.  Not a huge selection of watering holes.  The earlier sentiment about locals hating army in the summer can at times ring true.  

Great base, you might not see a lot being on course and all but enjoy what you can.

DSB


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Mar 2005)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> Meaford has recieved some new realestate, in the form of. A building(under construction) for instructors(single quarters), better for preping for class and the such. A movie theater(not sure of size of state of contruction. A new FIBUA building for simunition, 100% wired for video and such. All buildings of the FIB site are now wired with video and other gadgets(not just eh one big building).
> 
> There was a huge injection of cash into the base, and the new base CMD used it all fairly well so I was told, I will wait to see how ti all turns out.



When did this start happening?


----------



## foerestedwarrior (9 Mar 2005)

not quite sure, the 32 CBG commander told us about this last thursday.


----------



## DSB (10 Mar 2005)

Owen Sound is down the road, and if your into Cougars....well thats the place for you!  Have fun watching the wildlife....careful thou, they bite.

DSB


----------



## teltech (10 Mar 2005)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> Meaford has recieved some new realestate, in the form of. A building(under construction) for instructors(single quarters), better for preping for class and the such. A movie theater(not sure of size of state of contruction. A new FIBUA building for simunition, 100% wired for video and such. All buildings of the FIB site are now wired with video and other gadgets(not just eh one big building).
> 
> There was a huge injection of cash into the base, and the new base CMD used it all fairly well so I was told, I will wait to see how ti all turns out.



No new "real estate" as in land, but I assume you meant buildings. Also no. The construction you speak of is renovating the top floor of one of the dorms into more comfortable digs (since the established single quarters fill up rapidly). They look comfortable, as long as you don't expect telephone or internet services. The movie theatre is the old Indirect Fire Trainer room. Don't know the state of progress on it, but it should be able to sit ~50 people. The FIBUA site has no new buildings, save the old ARC OR trailer which now serves as a video operator / debriefing room. Only one FIBUA building is currently wired for video, plus two pole mounted cameras, but hopefully soon the contractor will be back to wire the remaining buildings.There is also a lot more construction going on behind the scenes, (plug on) the better to serve you (plug off) 8)


----------



## RHLI Sgt (25 Apr 2005)

Pte Cowden, I am a member of the RHLI and if you pass the course you are on with the NCO's that you have then you should be just fine.  I will be sure to inform your instructors of your concerns about Meaford.  Just keep your mouth shut and do as your told when your told and you should come out just fine.


----------



## swanita (25 Apr 2005)

Here's a picture of the past training weekend (22-24 April), while we were on the ranges firing C6.....

Expect the unexpected!!


----------

